
The lingering health effects of the Civil War - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/04/the-lingering-health-effects-of-the-civil-war/
======
phrogdriver
>Modern-day heart disease deaths were higher in states that experienced a
rapid rise out of poverty between 1950 and 1980 — even when controlling for
the effects of obesity, smoking and education level.

No mention of controlling for a predilection for sweet tea, fried everything,
and vegetables being limited to fried okra or green tomatoes. I loved southern
cuisine when living in the South, but the cultural effects seem to have a much
greater impact than biological. Take as a control anyone who has the
biological makeup described and grew up in the South but then moved. It seems
like poor study design to me.

~~~
cglace
>No mention of controlling for a predilection for sweet tea, fried everything,
and vegetables being limited to fried okra or green tomatoes.

You left out collards, green beans, field beans, turnips, turnip greens, etc.
Personally, I find the traditional southern sides as tasty as the BBQ/Fried
chicken.

~~~
mhurron
> You left out collards, green beans, field beans, turnips, turnip greens,
> etc. Personally, I find the traditional southern sides as tasty as the
> BBQ/Fried chicken.

Well traditionally those are cooked in some sort of animal fat, so yes, people
seem to love them.

My father in law thought he loved Black Eyed Peas. Then as his health got
worse as he got older and did less his wife tried to make food healthier so
dropped the ham hock from the pot. Turns out he didn't like Black Eyed Peas at
all, he just liked the taste of ham.

------
gph
The more interesting question is what's going on in MN to keep heart disease
so low. I'd have thought it would follow the same general pattern of the
midwest.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Ever since I moved to MN, I've been hearing anecdotes that it's because that
the population tends to be very outdoorsy and gets more exercise than in other
states. Don't know if it's true at all, but even in winter, I see an awful lot
of people out fishing, hunting, etc.

------
crb002
Or stress methylation of their DNA passed through generations.
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0028390814...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0028390814000203)

------
leshow
I can't believe this research was even published it's so bad.

~~~
Apocryphon
Why? Please explain.

